# AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -part II



## ArsMachina (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi,

this is a continuation of this thread:

Part I of this thread 

I am going to produce a handmade Titanium CR123 light in the shape of a CR2 light. The diameter will be 21mm and the length will be 57mm. For the moment it will be two stage DD bit in the future also a multilevel or continous dimmable regulated version is planned.
The reflector is a downturned McR-20 and the lens is out of scratchproof sapphire glass. For sure there are also two o-rings to make the light waterproof as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
The light will come with a wooden case which can also be used as a display stand.
There will be no serial numbers on the light and also not on the cases. I tried to get the lights in the old style by an rotating engraving tool, but the tool collapsed because of the hard Titanium...
I think any modern numbering like laser or chemical engraving would not fit the handmade taste of my light, so I will keep away.

And here the final and for sure most interesting point, the price of the light is $333 including PayPal fees and international registered shipping.

Here again some pics of the light, if you like to see many pics of the machining process, please go to part I of this thread.






left to right: BlackBird, KI, AM-Ti1, KI-LE, JIL 1.3 (Up) 
















Because of my limited time I will not be able to produce more than one light per week, so the available quantity will stay very limited.
For some well known reasons I do not want to take any prepayments and first I also did not want to start a waiting list. But Dr_Joe might be right, that offering one light after another at B/S/T also is not a good way, because the lights will be grabbed away very quick.
So I finally decided to make an internal list and will offer every person on it a light as soon as I finish one.
So I ask everyone who is interested in such a light to get in touch with me by sending me a PM with his email adress - I will use the FIFO principle here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks a lot! Jochen


----------



## cy (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

PM sent for ti waiting list

first in line


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

No, thank you Jochen /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
First or not in line is not important, the most important is to be in the list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
And now....a cool waiting time start /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## nethiker (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

PM sent.

Heart says... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif...wallet says... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif...Looking for a place in line for sometime in October.

Greg


----------



## Doc (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

PM sent! Thanks, Doc.


----------



## StanTeate (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

PM Sent

StanTeate


----------



## marcspar (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

PM sent (at 2:25 pm!) Beautiful little light, Jochen.

Marc


----------



## karlthev (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

PM was sent.

Karl


----------



## Luma_Max (Aug 15, 2005)

PM sent, Thanks Jochen.

This light is a little jewel!!!


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

This list of yours is for the unregulated version only ?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif Cool light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
bernie


----------



## ArsMachina (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

Hi Bernie,

yes, at the moment I can only produce the unregulated one, and you are already on the list.
But you can also wait for the somewhat bigger regulated one, even I have no idea yet when I can start with it, as I still do not have even a prototype PCB for it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Jochen


----------



## Amorphous (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

PM sent..


----------



## alauda (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

PM sent


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

Jochen ... thanx! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'd like to wait for the regulated one .... and keeping fingers crossed that it will happen ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

bernie


----------



## Barefootone (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

Bernie,
I've been contemplating my position for ordering. As you expressed your desire for a regulated version I to have the same inclination. Can you tell me your main reason for wanting a regulated version vs. the unregulated version? I'm not 100% sure as to the full advantage or disadvantage of the two. I'd like to know your thoughts on this.
Keep-em bright in the night,
Jeff [ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
Jochen ... thanx! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'd like to wait for the regulated one .... and keeping fingers crossed that it will happen ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

bernie 

[/ QUOTE ] <font color="blue"> </font> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

[ QUOTE ]
*Barefootone said:*
Bernie,
I've been contemplating my position for ordering. As you expressed your desire for a regulated version I to have the same inclination. Can you tell me your main reason for wanting a regulated version vs. the unregulated version? I'm not 100% sure as to the full advantage or disadvantage of the two. I'd like to know your thoughts on this.
Keep-em bright in the night,
Jeff [ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
Jochen ... thanx! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'd like to wait for the regulated one .... and keeping fingers crossed that it will happen ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

bernie 

[/ QUOTE ] <font color="blue"> </font> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Basically, I think regulated means a constant brightness/light output for the capacity of the battery with a sudden drop near the end vs. a diminishing brightness/light output from very bright to gradually dimmer towards the end for unregulated.


----------



## KingSmono (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

Generally speaking, the regulated version will have a very FLAT discharge curve over the life of the battery. Now, whether it's brighter, or dimmer, depends on the set current level. If it's set very high, you'll have a bright light, with relatively short battery life. If it's set low, it won't be as bright, but battery life can be greatly extended. The main benefit of *regulation* is that every time you turn it on, it will be the same brightness. (in a perfect world, with 100% efficiency, etc) So, even as the battery is on it's last legs, the light will be as bright as when a new battery is inserted! A major drawback is that sometimes when the battery is no longer strong enough to support the set-drive level, it will go from bright, to very dim instantly, without warning... which can be very unpleasant/inconvenient depending on what you're doing.

In a direct drive light, the discharge curve is more sloped. The battery starts out very bright, with a fresh battery, but as the battery dies, the light gets dimmer. The advantage to this is that you suck every last ounce of juice out of a battery, AND it typically has a much longer runtime. The drawback is that if your battery is pretty drained, the light might not be very bright... But in an emergency, you might only need a few lumens to get where you're going, and you'll be glad you opted for the loooooooong runtime vs the regulated output.

For more info, search for TIN's graphs of the Jil DD (direct drive) vs the Jil 1.3 (regulated). The Jil DD had a runtime of something rediculous like 20 hours. (don't remember the exact specs) The 1.3 regulated version only went for like an hour and a half, but was much brighter! I guess it depends on what's more important to you.

-Allen

PS I'm sure the more experienced/knowledgable pros will chime in any moment though, and can probably explain the differences more accurately.


----------



## Barefootone (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

Hey Flashlight & KingSmono,
Thank you for your critiques of direct drive vs. regulated. Awhile back I did read about it, but when you get old like me you tend to forget the recent very quickly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif.
I'm still in the decision making mode as to ordering /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif.
Keep-em bright in the night <font color="blue"> </font> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif,
Jeff


----------



## ArsMachina (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

Hi Jeff,

fortunately (or unfortunately ?) you will have enough time to think about. In the meantime I got around 50 orders what is much more than I expected. I am still having problems in making the lights, especially with threading the Titanium and even when all will be running well I will not be able to produce more than a light per week.
I would like to offer a regulated version with variable brightness where the brightness is adjusted by just turning the light. I am not yet sure if this will be possible but if yes, it will need some time until it will be working fine.
And finally keep in mind that the regulated version will be at least 4mm longer!

Jochen


----------



## Barefootone (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

Hey Jochen,
Well I guess I do have alot of time to decide, but if I keep waiting I might be the 100Th down the list instead of 50Th /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif <font color="red"> </font> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif and /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif. With you only being able to produce a light a week it will be a long time coming for most of us. I'm sorry to hear /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif you are having problems threading the Ti, but it is tough material. Maybe by doing more of them you will find a way to facilitate more efficient threading practices. I wish I had a suggestion for you, but I was a Welder when I was working not a Machinist.
Keep-em bright in the night/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif,
Jeff


----------



## ArsMachina (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

Hi,

I finally found time to get back the head where a person tried to to the engraving of the serial numbers. He destroyed two tungsten tools by doing this /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif







As I still would love such a mechanical engraving I got in touch with a professional engraving shop and will ask them next week if they are able to do it. They are having newer machines with a higher rotation speed, maybe this will help.
But possibly they will refuse making one light after another as I will produce them but would only make a comple run.
But it is worth another try /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Jochen


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

Jeff ... what they said /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ...

... AND ... I am anal about regulation and have some reservations about DD lights best discussed elsewhere as this is a fundamental discussion off-topic. Also you'd need Li-Ions .... and this isn't a very positive point for an EDC light for me. Might change in the future, but I doubt it.

4mm longer ... no problemo, longer isn't always that bad. In this case it is definitely worth it.

bernie


----------



## Raindrop (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

PM Sent ~ Interested in the regulated version.

~Greg


----------



## cy (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

wouldn't worry much about the engraving...

also would like a regulated version. don't mind extra 4mm


----------



## Barefootone (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

[ QUOTE ]
*ArsMachina said:*
Hi Jeff,

fortunately (or unfortunately ?) you will have enough time to think about. In the meantime I got around 50 orders what is much more than I expected. I am still having problems in making the lights, especially with threading the Titanium and even when all will be running well I will not be able to produce more than a light per week.
I would like to offer a regulated version with variable brightness where the brightness is adjusted by just turning the light. I am not yet sure if this will be possible but if yes, it will need some time until it will be working fine.
And finally keep in mind that the regulated version will be at least 4mm longer!

Jochen 

[/ QUOTE ] <font color="red"> </font> <font color="red"> </font> Hey Jochen,
Well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif I know it will be a long wait, but I want to get on the list. PM sent.
Keep-em bright in the night /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif,
Jeff


----------



## ArsMachina (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

Little Update:

It seems as if I solved the threading problem.
Another prototype is at a professional engraver to see if he can handle the Titanium.
I ordered a beadblasting outfit to play around with different surface finishing - thanks to Endeavour for this tip!

Jochen


----------



## MY (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

PM sent for a place on the list.

Regards.

MY


----------



## ArsMachina (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

Today I got back the engraved tube from a professional engraver. I have to admit that it looks awesome!
(no, I did not jet finish light Nr.123, I got still stucked with Nr.1)






Unfortunately I have to pay a high price for the engraving, especially because I cannot get done a run but each light after another.
But I decided to cover the extra costs because the light really gains with that mechanical engraving.
Also the beadblasting cabinet arrived today and during the next days I will do some experiments with it.
I will try a completely beadblasted surface as well as one with only beadblasted knurling and polished flat surfaces.
Finally everyone will have the free choice if he wants his light polished, partially beadblasted or completely beadblasted.

Jochen


----------



## flashlight (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

That looks really excellent Jochen & very nice of you to cover the added cost too. You truly believe in investing in workmanship & beauty. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif I can't wait to see how the different beadblast finishes look like. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MSI (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

[ QUOTE ]
*ArsMachina said:*
But I decided to cover the extra costs because the light really gains with that mechanical engraving.


[/ QUOTE ]

What does it gain? I have never understood the point. To me it appears it is used when making collectors items (i.e. more expensive). Lights should be made for use, not for collecting. If the engraving is to make the light more special, then I don't think it is necessary either since your light is pretty unique and special already. However, I will shut up now since I cannot afford one of these lights anyway, but I sure would have liked one with twisty 3 stage CC regulation if I could afford it.


----------



## nethiker (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

Nice, Very nice indeed. Keeps getting better every time I check this thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MY (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

How will you insure that the current lights will be easily converted to new electronics when they are available? It would be great if this light could keep up with the times.

Regards.


----------



## ArsMachina (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight -par*

Hi MY,

as the DD version does not have any electronics, it will not be possible to convert it to new electronics. It's just a question of space. The DD version is made to be as small as possible by just using a thin single board.
The regulated version, which will show up later, will be around 5 millimeters longer and there will be the possibility to convert it to newer electronics, as long as these will not be bigger.

Jochen


----------



## dbedit (Aug 29, 2005)

Can I purchase this light? 
I could not send a PM to ask
[email protected]


----------



## nethiker (Aug 29, 2005)

debedit,

welcome to CPF.

Contact ArsMachina via PM to get on the waiting list for this light.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 29, 2005)

nethiker said:


> debedit,
> 
> welcome to CPF.
> 
> Contact ArsMachina via PM to get on the waiting list for this light.



I think the problem is that with this new bulletinboard forum we only have a very limited quota of only 100 PMs. I had 4000+ PMs carride over from the old forum board & have accidentally deleted all!


----------



## ArsMachina (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi,

heare are the pics of different finished surfaces.
Top ist just how the light is falling off the lathe.
In the middle it is partially beadblasted at the knurling and the engraved numbers.
At the bottom it is completely beadblasted.






I prefer the partially beadblasted version as it makes the look of the knurling and engraving much clearer and smoother.
What do you think ???

Jochen


----------



## Moe (Aug 30, 2005)

I also like the two-tone finish most!


----------



## karlthev (Aug 30, 2005)

Partial beadblasting.


----------



## nethiker (Aug 30, 2005)

Definately the partial bead-blasting. It adds a subtle attention to detail that reflects the craftsmanship of the whole.

Again, very nice.


----------



## andrewwynn (Aug 30, 2005)

i agree. partial bead blasting.. beautiful.. wonderful how the nubmers came out! i didn't see the thread earlier.. what did you end up figuring out to do for the numbers? 

-awr


----------



## Dr_Joe (Aug 30, 2005)

*Another vote for the partially bead blasted ! *

*Gorgeous.*

*Jochen, I'd like to be on the list for one of these, I sent you a PM, but haven't heard from you




*


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 30, 2005)

Cool! :thumbsup:

I think bead blasted Ti after it "seasons" is a color and finish that others try to emulate but can't match the real thing. It sets a standard.


----------



## Geheim (Aug 30, 2005)

I like the partial as well. 

Chad


----------



## cue003 (Aug 30, 2005)

I am for partially bead blasted as well.

That looks awesome. I will be adding myself to the list as soon as I can find some more money.

Curtis


----------



## dbedit (Aug 31, 2005)

I'll throw my vote in for the bead blast as well


----------



## flashlight (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, _I prefer the partial beadblasting_ as it makes the engraved numbers look really good! Whereas full beadblasting though it looks nice too, makes them look a bit too subtle & nearly lost. I also wonder if full beadblasting makes for a loss (even though probably very minuscle) of surface material/density especially since there are already some very tight tolerances in the body thickness in some areas?


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 31, 2005)

:wow: Partialy Bead Blasted for me...(second picture) :goodjob:


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 31, 2005)

I somewhat like the idea of full bead blasting, and polishing up the numbers to make them stand out. I'd imagine it would look nice, but it's hard to say without seeing it done.

Looks like you've had fun with the bead blasting unit - good luck with it. 

-Enrique


----------



## reefphilic (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm one of the few that like the fully bead blasted body. 

BTW, I'm wondering how you're able to selectively bead blast the number so nicely without "contaminating" nearby area.


----------



## StanTeate (Aug 31, 2005)

The partial beadblasting looks best to me. If this is to be an option, this is what I prefer.

Stan Teate


----------



## ArsMachina (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi,

I am glad most of you also like the partially beadblasted finish.
But everyone can decide free which finish he finally wants.
I also played around with heat coloring the Ti and there were very interesting results. But it is very hard to reproduce them.

No, the beadblasting does not take away much if any of the material. I have choosen glass pearls with a diameter of 50my for beadblasting and the do more impress the surface than take away material.

For the partially beadblasted version I first beadblast the complete light and then polish again the flat surfaces.

Enrique, you know it was you who made me buying that unit  I had this idea in mind when I saw your wonderful beadblasting work for the first time.

Curtis: I can understand well you need to collect some money, I saw you recently buying a wonderful $399 light  But I put you on my waitlist as well...

Jochen


----------



## Dr_Joe (Sep 3, 2005)

Endeavour said:


> I somewhat like the idea of full bead blasting, and polishing up the numbers to make them stand out. I'd imagine it would look nice, but it's hard to say without seeing it done.
> 
> 
> -Enrique


 
:thinking: *Maybe you could get the same effect if you bead blast before the numbers are engraved*


----------



## StanTeate (Sep 13, 2005)

Curiosity has the best of me. Update???


----------



## flashlight (Sep 15, 2005)

StanTeate said:


> Curiosity has the best of me. Update???



I believe Jochen is working on these as best he can with what free time he has apart from his regular job to get them as fast as possible to us eagerly awaiting buyers. Each is lovingly & painstakingly machined & assembled by hand just like the German AMG Mercedes engines. :thumbsup:


----------



## ArsMachina (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,

yes, no news yet because I am very busy in my main job at the moment.
I hope and believe things will change during the next few weeks.

Thanks Jochen


----------



## Dr_Joe (Sep 17, 2005)

flashlight said:


> I believe Jochen is working on these as best he can with what free time he has apart from his regular job to get them as fast as possible to us eagerly awaiting buyers. Each is lovingly & painstakingly machined & assembled by hand just like the German AMG Mercedes engines. :thumbsup:


 
I have one of the AMG engines, now I just need an "AM-Ti1 to put in the glove compartment


----------



## ArsMachina (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi Dr_Joe,

I see my AM light much closer to the fame of a classic Aston Martin than to this modern AMG stuff, and to be honest I had in mind an AM-DB4 when I decided for the name of my light.
Aston also used distinguished materials (Al bodies) and every car was made by hand...

Jochen


----------



## Dr_Joe (Sep 18, 2005)

Jochen,

Point well taken, I agree, your AM-Ti1 shares much more spirit with the handcrafting that Aston Martin was world renowned for. The DB4 has always been one of my favorites. Aston Martin (and Rolls Royce) in that era rarely released horsepower figures. Instead of a number on the specifications list there was usually just the word *"Adequate"* !
 
Maybe you can try the same when asked about lumen output :devil:  
I can't wait to see one of these beauties ! (after all, it's alot more reasonable than a vintage Aston Martin)


----------



## Dr_Joe (Oct 9, 2005)

:wave: Hi Jochen, anything new ? ?


----------



## Frenchyled (Oct 10, 2005)

Maybe he is very very busy (making some lights  )


----------



## ArsMachina (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi,

no news at all.
I am still too busy with many private and business things to do anything else, at least to do it as good as I would like to do it.
But I am sure that I will be able to give the project an initial start during the next 4 weeks 

Thanks for your patience!

Jochen


----------



## Dr_Joe (Oct 10, 2005)

No problem Jochen, I'm patiently waiting with PayPal ready


----------



## flashlight (Oct 11, 2005)

:candle: Waiting too.


----------



## flashlight (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Dr_Joe (Nov 5, 2005)

:candle: :mecry:


----------



## StanTeate (Nov 11, 2005)

Are you going to be able to get some of these out before Christmas? My original thought was to gift one of these to my wife?


----------



## Dr_Joe (Nov 15, 2005)

StanTeate said:


> Are you going to be able to get some of these out before Christmas? My original thought was to gift one of these to my wife?


 
Nice gift ! :santa:


----------



## StanTeate (Nov 15, 2005)

I hope she appreciates it as much as I do. I plan on borrowing it from time to time!


----------



## Dr_Joe (Nov 20, 2005)

StanTeate said:


> I hope she appreciates it as much as I do. I plan on borrowing it from time to time!











Now I know what to get my girlfriend for Christmas


----------



## StanTeate (Nov 28, 2005)

It's been 7 weeks since last post. I am patient but my excitement gets the better of me. Another week and it will be 1/6th of a year since last update. I would bet I am not the only one STARVING for an update or new pic posted. Please throw us a bone.
StanTeate


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 28, 2005)

Post deleted


----------



## flashlight (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I'm hoping Jochen has been able to find some time off from his busy schedule to build a few more of these in time for X'mas..... :shrug:


----------



## Klaus (Nov 30, 2005)

Oh well - I´m pretty suspicious as well - from what I know Jochen is doing well besides being horribly busy - I need to ask him if I can post a pic I got from him which isn´t too much OT taking the last couple of posts in this thread into account :devil: 

Being #1 on his waiting list and having visited him a couple of times over the last weeks/months and seeing his workspace where the lights will be made I´m very much sold on that every single day/week/month of wait will be well worth it - having had the opportunity to play around, (make that test), the #1 production unit already Jochen decided to implement further enhancements - so the wait is still on but good things take a while .....

As usual just my 2 €cents and YMMV

Klaus


----------



## flashlight (Nov 30, 2005)

Klaus said:


> Oh well - I´m pretty suspicious as well - from what I know Jochen is doing well besides being horribly busy - I need to ask him if I can post a pic I got from him which isn´t too much OT taking the last couple of posts in this thread into account :devil:
> 
> Being #1 on his waiting list and having visited him a couple of times over the last weeks/months and seeing his workspace where the lights will be made I´m very much sold on that every single day/week/month of wait will be well worth it - having had the opportunity to play around, (make that test), the #1 production unit already Jochen decided to implement further enhancements - so the wait is still on but good things take a while .....
> 
> ...



That would be great & thanks for the update & reassurance Klaus.


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 30, 2005)

Klaus said:


> As usual just my 2 €cents and YMMV
> 
> Klaus



Hello Klaus :wave: 

Thank you for your 2€ cents  If you could give more often these 2€ cents, I will be more rich.. and I could buy more flashlights


----------



## Klaus (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi Pascal - comment ca va ?

Here´s a further 2 €cents of pics of what keeps Jochen busy besides his day-job and flashaholics 








Klaus


----------



## flashlight (Dec 2, 2005)

Klaus said:


> Hi Pascal - comment ca va ?
> 
> Here´s a further 2 €cents of pics of what keeps Jochen busy besides his day-job and flashaholics
> 
> ...



Jaguar E-type 3.8 or 4.2? :wow:


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 2, 2005)

Hehe.. Jaguar (of course !! ) (de course in french  )


----------



## StanTeate (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh, if only my other projects were so grand. Yea, I can see why his time might be split. Putting in as much time into the Jag as the AM-Ti, he will have a chick magnet and all his time will be filled. If I could be so lucky. Enjoy the fruit of your labors. Here's to hoping all the parts/processes come together well.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Dec 28, 2005)

If the Lucas electrics on the 'Jag' are as reliable as they have always been..........he's gonna need those AM Ti's........taped to the front bumper


----------



## winny (Dec 28, 2005)

:lolsign: 

Did they use plus a common chassis ground on the Jag too, as they used to do?


----------



## flashlight (Dec 28, 2005)

Um, who cares about the Jag... I want my AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight. :mecry:


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jan 2, 2006)

:hahaha:


flashlight said:


> Um, who cares about the Jag... I want my AM-Ti1 handmade Titanium CR123 flashlight. :mecry:


  

Join the club :candle: :mecry:


----------



## StanTeate (Jan 10, 2006)

Does anyone know if Jochen is ok? This thread seems to have died.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 23, 2006)

:shrug: :candle:


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 23, 2006)

I sent him recently an email for the new year....and no reply


----------



## flashlight (Jan 23, 2006)

Frenchyled said:


> I sent him recently an email for the new year....and no reply


----------



## chrisse242 (Jan 23, 2006)

Jochen participates in the german mailing list. He didn't post lately, but I'll see if I can get in contact with him.

Chrisse


----------



## flashlight (Jan 24, 2006)

chrisse242 said:


> Jochen participates in the german mailing list. He didn't post lately, but I'll see if I can get in contact with him.
> 
> Chrisse



Danke, Chrisse. We are all anxious to hear any news on the progress on these great little lights. It will be my first Ti light! :candle:


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jan 24, 2006)

:sweat: I hope Jochen is OK


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 1, 2006)

Chrisse & other German members:

Any word from Jochen? I've got a few things that I need to ship out to him, but I haven't heard from him since November. I'd like to make sure he's alright and still at the same location as before, and of course, like the rest of the world we're all waiting for the time when the AM-Ti1 becomes available. More importantly I'd like to make sure he's good in health and just too busy to come by here, if anyone has any news please let me know.

Thanks!

-Enrique


----------



## chrisse242 (Feb 1, 2006)

No reply to the mailing list as of yet, but I saw him post in the german messerforum.net (a forum about knives). He said he has way too much work right now and isn't able to visit the forums right now.
I'll send another mail and see if he replies...

Chrisse


----------



## chrisse242 (Feb 1, 2006)

Jochen replied to my mail and should be here soon...

Chrisse


----------



## flashlight (Feb 2, 2006)

chrisse242 said:


> Jochen replied to my mail and should be here soon...
> 
> Chrisse



Thanks for your help Chrisse.


----------



## StanTeate (Feb 4, 2006)

I am curious, is it possible to use the K2 as a light source. If it is going to be a while yet before any ship out, I would think that a lot of orders would prefer the K2 now. Heat would be less of an issue too. Do you think this might be a good idea?

Stan Teate


----------



## Dr_Joe (Feb 5, 2006)

:twothumbs K2 !


----------



## flashlight (Feb 14, 2006)

Still no word from Jochen? :shrug:


----------



## flashlight (Feb 23, 2006)

Still waiting for my first Ti light....


----------



## StanTeate (Mar 5, 2006)

With all the chatter about the CR2 Ion and FF3, this waiting is driving me nuts. I hope Jochen gets some free time to work on these.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 6, 2006)

StanTeate said:


> With all the chatter about the CR2 Ion and FF3, this waiting is driving me nuts. I hope Jochen gets some free time to work on these.



Yeah, or at least post an update of what's happening (or not happening)..:sigh:


----------



## StanTeate (Mar 13, 2006)

This waiting is not easy. With all the new smaller CR2's and 123's this light still has me excited. With or without regulation. When Jochen gets some free time, I think we all will appreciate his dedication.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 14, 2006)

StanTeate said:


> This waiting is not easy. With all the new smaller CR2's and 123's this light still has me excited. With or without regulation. When Jochen gets some free time, I think we all will appreciate his dedication.



Ditto. :shrug:


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## chrisse242 (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm sorry guys, All I can say is that I told Jochen you're waiting for him.
As fas I know, no prepayments were made, right?

Chrisse


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 20, 2006)

chrisse242 said:


> I'm sorry guys, All I can say is that I told Jochen you're waiting for him.
> As fas I know, no prepayments were made, right?
> 
> Chrisse


 
You're right, no pre-payments, no official waiting list, and no promises from Jochen. 
 
We all just admired his work so much, that we're a little disappointed.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 20, 2006)

No prepayments but I did trade something with Jochen in expectation of an AM-Ti1. :ironic: I'm still hopeful & trust that I will get it eventually though.


----------



## StanTeate (Mar 29, 2006)

This project seemed like such a kool project just a few months ago. It all but seems to have died. It's so very disappointing. 

StanTeate


----------



## flashlight (Apr 7, 2006)

:candle:


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 7, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Yeah, or at least post an update of what's happening (or not happening)..:sigh:


I agree with you. How long would it take to write it? 3 minutes? 5 minutes? I don't find it very nice not to write a SINGLE word about it here, once some tease's been done and people waiting.


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 8, 2006)

Ditto Tino_ale


----------



## Bogus1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi guys,

I told Jochen of some of the comments being made in his thread and yesterday he asked me to relate in this thread that he's going through some life changes. He expects to resume his flashlight interest this summer. I know I can understand this and look forward to his return. I would hope to see the same understanding in others.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm sure that everyone here, and I speak for myself too, strongly hope that Jochen in not in trouble.
The thing is that it's never pleasant to be left in the dark... and the reaction is "oh the bad guy, he's not giving any update and not replying to questions!".
I have to admit, this was the easy way, stupid childish reaction. I apologize for that. 

Most important thing is that Jochen is not in trouble, good thing that you've done to say it straight away.


----------



## flashlight (Apr 8, 2006)

Bogus1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I told Jochen of some of the comments being made in his thread and yesterday he asked me to relate in this thread that he's going through some life changes. He expects to resume his flashlight interest this summer. I know I can understand this and look forward to his return. I would hope to see the same understanding in others.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update Bogus1. Hope things work out for Jochen. We've waited up till now so guess we can wait some more, for good things come to those who wait after all.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Apr 9, 2006)

On behalf of many, if not all, of us here in the CPF community, we wish Jochen well, and of course offer him any assistance we can provide. You'd be surprised how well we can rally together when a fellow flashaholic is in need. So Jochen, if there's anything we can do, just let us know. :grouphug: :buddies:


----------



## StanTeate (Apr 10, 2006)

Well said Dr Joe. Ditto.


----------



## flashlight (Apr 24, 2006)

:bump: time.


----------



## flashlight (May 9, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## StanTeate (May 17, 2006)

Its close enough to Summer for me. 
BUMP.


----------



## flashlight (May 18, 2006)

I might have to drop out of this one soon & hopefully get a partial refund on the light I traded with Jochen in anticipation of an AM-Ti1.


----------



## Dr_Joe (May 22, 2006)

:candle:


----------



## StanTeate (May 25, 2006)

Would it be possible to slide in a slim pwm in or possibly increase to fit a pila A150?
Just throwing out wishlist ideas.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, it's June now & I've already got my first titanium flashlight, albeit a CR2 one to boot, so sadly I have to drop my interest in this project & hopefully I can get some money back on the light I traded Jochen with in anticipation of the AM-Ti1 a few months back.  Hope things work out for Jochen soon.


----------



## StanTeate (Jun 3, 2006)

Eric,
Since you have a way to contact Jochen, could you relay a request? He is not making any friends by shutting out the very people who want him to succeed. I hate to see fellow CPF'ers like Flashlight get so dispondent that they give up. Jochen may have come upon some hard times, in that case I feel for him. We all bounce back from adversity. It would seem to me that for those people who have a vested interest, those who have either traded or paid in advance, would appreciate SOME form of update if not refund. Summer has arrived and this thread has gone a LONG time without any input from its CREATOR. Posting an update only takes a minute of one's time. It would be nice if you could relay this message. We are not mean, judgmental people, we just want an update.
Thank you.
Stan Teate


----------



## Bogus1 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Stan, flashlight, and others I sent an email quoting the thread. Thanks


----------



## StanTeate (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## flashlight (Jun 6, 2006)

Bogus1 said:


> Hi Stan, flashlight, and others I sent an email quoting the thread. Thanks



Thanks.


----------



## StanTeate (Jun 12, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jun 13, 2006)

Yoooooooooooo......Hooooooooooo, Jochen, where are yoooooooooou ?
    :huh2: :candle: :scowl:  :huh: :toilet:  :thinking:  :sleepy: :mecry: :nana:  :tsk:  :whoopin: :sigh: :hairpull:     :banned: :duh2:  :tinfoil: :shakehead


----------



## flashlight (Jun 23, 2006)

:candle:


----------



## flashlight (Jul 17, 2006)

:candle: :candle:


----------



## flashlight (Jul 19, 2006)

I've just heard from Jochen & he's ok but really busy with work & getting on with the demands of life as we all are. Looks like the AM-Ti1 will be put on hold for the time being. He's graciously squared things with me though.


----------



## ArsMachina (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi there - I am back 

Sorry for the very long delay, it is close a year now from my last post, but there were some serious things happening to my life that kept me away from reading and writing at CPF.

Some do perhaps know that I was self employed in a computer business, that was running very well.
Then I got the offer for an interesting job, which will probably be for lifetime, but at much less money and much more work to do than I was used to...
For me a very hard decisison, especially in these days of bad economy...
As this was a become decision for the rest of my life with absolutely no way back the theme was stuck in my head for 24 hours a day - no interest in flashlights or other fun stuff at all...
But finally I decided to go this way with new job but also took the possibility also to keep my old business in a reduced manner.
This does finally mean that I am working every day 8 hours for the new job and then continue working for my own business...
You can imagine that there is not a lot time remaining for wife, dogs, house and hobbies.
For the first month there was very few beside working and sleeping - the weekends I needed to recover...

But now I am slowly getting used to my new life and am finally getting interested in fun things again.
I already started the work again on my vintage cars and during the last weeks I feel again a big interest in flashlights 

Beside from these personal things I now believe that I startet my flashlight project too enthousiastic.
The fist light was done quite quickly and it looked so phantastic, that I was sure it will be easy to come to a production.
But I did not have to wait a long time for the first hits taking me big steps backwards. Titanium is much harder to work with than I expected from my fist contacts. Around every second case I started to make was damaged on the lathe... 
There were and are still some design problems which have to be solved and I am also not happy with all the tools I am using, even I spent a lot of money on them... Then there were problems with the wooden case production and also the engraver destroyed me 2 cases - all things which gave me the feeling that I really need a break to think about how to go on...

Finally I still want to make this light and I can promise you I will make this light!
I already spent too much money on tools and material to stop it now, and finally I still believe there is a need for this light!
But I will not and can not do it the way I first intended to do...
This will stay a completely hand made light and so the process must and will be different from the one for a CNC produced light.
I cannot make some prototypes and then start a production like it is normally done - for me every light I make will be a sort of a prototype!
So unfortunately it will be impossible for me to take orders and start a production as I first intended to do, I will have to produce and offer one light after another whenever I have time and fun to do so.

I cannot promise you a concrete date when things will start to move, but I believe it will happen during the next few months.
At the moment I do not even have one of my lights for my personal use, and this will need to change 

Here again my apologies for the too long delay.
I can promise you, that I will keep you informed better from now how things are going on!

All the best! Jochen


----------



## FRANKVZ (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome back! I'm glad to hear things are ok with you.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 30, 2006)

Good to hear you are well and back. If they are available one at a time, they will certainly add to the enthusiasm of watching and they will most certainly become collectors. Lots of fun down the road it would seem. Take your time, we can wait!



Karl


----------



## Bogus1 (Aug 30, 2006)

Jochen, It's great to see you back and posting again!


----------



## flashlight (Aug 31, 2006)

Glad that you're back here Jochen. All the best! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Aug 31, 2006)

Jochen wrote:

_I cannot make some prototypes and then start a production like it is normally done - for me every light I make will be a sort of a prototype!_
_
So unfortunately it will be impossible for me to take orders and start a production as I first intended to do, I will have to produce and offer one light after another whenever I have time and fun to do so._


Heh, heh--seems to me that you now have another job for life! :lolsign:


----------



## Dr_Joe (Sep 24, 2006)

Glad to see you are back Jochen !  :buddies: 
 
It sounds like you have your hands full, but please keep me on your interest list when one of your flashlights becomes available.


----------



## coyote (Sep 25, 2006)

add me to that list too.
thnx.


----------



## kiely23+ (Sep 26, 2006)

and me...


----------



## StanTeate (Jan 18, 2007)

Any chance this project to restart soon?


----------

